# steadiness to wing and shot...the release



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

how many of you pointing dog guys use a release command....and what kind do you use.

http://sprigkennelsandsupply.com/dog-tr ... int-1.html


----------



## Dirtysteve (Oct 9, 2007)

Sprig
I have some questions to ask you about your training but will do so in a pm

Also I use a tap on the head to release. Too many times in a hunt test or trial when your dog is backing the other handler will yell fetch and your dog goes with thiers. Then you are done and go home empty handed.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Dog is looking good Jeff.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks, i have put a lot of time into him and he has done well. sad thing is i just sold him and dont have him to hunt with anymore. guess i need a new dog now. lol lol

PM sent dirtysteve. thanks


----------

